# Question about DIY CO2



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I have been watching some YouTube videos. Seems very easy to do. The last video I watched the guy recomened a CO2 test kit. I never thought about that. Is it necessay? If so I guess I can find one at the LFS? Or if I do the mix with the with the minimum yeast should I be OK?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Test kit? What test kit?


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Test kit? What test kit?


They recomened a CO2 test kit to test how much CO2 was in the water? Said to muck could kill fish?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

How many 2 liter bottles are you using on what size tank? While too much co2 can kill fish, what i've read on the web, a diy co2 will be hard pressed to do it. I've run 2 2 liter bottles on a 29gal tank for 5+ months and no signs of too much co2. 1 bottle for over a year.

My *tester* is a drop checker. There is another way by using a chart and referencing 2 test kit readings (ph and kh?? ).


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I was going to use 1 2 liter an a 29 gal. So I guess I may need to go to 2?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I only use a drop checker but don't consider it a tester, but it is an indicator I guess.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

i also used 2 on my 29G you'll be fine... However i just bought a Co2 Defuser (looks like a small glass crack Pipe) got it for 3 bucks shipped so im hoping i can get more out of my Co2.


----------



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

I was, till recently using 1 2L. bottle with a 'spiral' diffuser in a 22 Gal. tank.
In nearly 10 months of use I never reached 10 ppm and only occasionaly 5 ppm.
I was using this Ph / Kh chart : 
CO2 Chart


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

I was going to use the little filter like in the end of this video for a diffuser. looks good to me but I just learning about this. Any thoughts?
The best DIY Aquarium Co2 System with bubble counter and recipe - YouTube


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The kh/ph chart is not good for much of anything.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

RonB said:


> I was going to use the little filter like in the end of this video for a diffuser. looks good to me but I just learning about this. Any thoughts?
> The best DIY Aquarium Co2 System with bubble counter and recipe - YouTube


its called a Powerhead and they are amazing for getting the most out of your CO2. IMO much better than a diffuser head.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Been out of this hobby for a wile. But from what I remember of powerheads they sat on the tubes of undergravel filters? But like I said I have been out of this hobby for a long time.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a powerhead. google it or utube it. People use them as difusers as well. The are waterpumps and can be used for may purposes.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Glass nano diffusers work very well. Of course powerheads do as well. But for me...it's just another thing that you need to plug in. Ughhh. I hate cables. 

I always advise using a drop checker with injecting CO2.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

that Elite Mini ac130 in that video i have two of them. i Also seen that video and bought that filter from Petco it was 2 dollars on clearance.. anyway they work well for the co2 for a few weeks the filter inside them clog up any chance they get. Also when they clog up they scream they will clog with a stray leaf that gets sucked onto it. anyway Long story short its woken me and my wife up several times and it sounds like a baby screaming to death. its NOT pleasant and scary as hell at 3in the morning lol so be warned LMAO


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Glass nano diffusers work very well. Of course powerheads do as well. But for me...it's just another thing that you need to plug in. Ughhh. I hate cables.
> 
> I always advise using a drop checker with injecting CO2.


+1 on the drop checker. They're super cheap (mine was $20 at an overpriced LFS), and they are THE best way to indicate CO2 concentrations.

However, I've found from experience that a DIY CO2 system does not build up enough pressure to work with a ceramic plate diffuser. Many powerheads come with an eductor nozzle that you can hook some airline tubing up to to aerate your water, and you can just hook up your CO2 line to it instead and use it as a diffuser. I use a Red Sea Max 500 reactor, and I like them, but they are a tad expensive and not many others like them. They are basically a powerhead with a whirlpool thingy attached on the end.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I can't help. 

I just use the fish to provide the co2.

my tanks have a kH of 4 degrees and a pH of 8.4-8.8 (api high range ph kit).

All fish live and thrive even fish that are supposed to "require" a pH of 7 or lower. (hachetfish, neons).

so sorry I can't help.






(or did I *old dude)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> However, I've found from experience that a DIY CO2 system does not build up enough pressure to work with a ceramic plate diffuser.


This is where proper material and construction come in handy. Use and Ocean Spray bottle instead of a 2l soda bottle and silicone both top and bottom sides of the cap.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> This is where proper material and construction come in handy. Use and Ocean Spray bottle instead of a 2l soda bottle and silicone both top and bottom sides of the cap.


I use a Red Sea BioMax CO2 system, which consists of a 2L reaction chamber specifically for CO2 yeast fermentation, with a rubber gasket and nipple for CO2 line, a bubble counter and check valve from here (C02 Aquarium Systems Aqualine Bubble Counter), and a reactor. I haven't soap-bubble tested anything, but I might be suffering from crappy CO2 tubing (should buy some from Home Despot).


----------



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

James0816 said:


> This is where proper material and construction come in handy. Use and Ocean Spray bottle instead of a 2l soda bottle and silicone both top and bottom sides of the cap.


Hi James,
Had a peek at your tank pictures and I loved your plants!
Just a quick question (still about CO2): Why is your CO2 generator blue in colour? Do you add anything to the yeast/sugar/baking soda mixture?
Marc


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Sorry I can't help.
> 
> I just use the fish to provide the co2.
> 
> ...


Whether or not fish can provide enough CO2 is dependent on the light. The light pushes the plant to require more CO2 and nutrients. With not enough CO2 and a high level light, it is like making the plant run but it is starving for air. Similar to what we do when we run and need oxygen. The high light will demand high intake of CO2 and at the same time a higher level of nutrients will be required as well. Not sure of the light level in this case. With the level of light you have said you use, I am sure fish do provide enough of what your plants need. If you did happen to add CO2, your sdditional plant growth would increase fairly dramatically and likely more healthy.


----------

